Ask HN: Which are good README.md examples and why they are good? - soneca
======
wishinghand
I feel like this is pretty self explanatory:

[https://github.com/wearehive/project-
guidelines/blob/master/...](https://github.com/wearehive/project-
guidelines/blob/master/README.sample.md)

But to elaborate, it has an image or a logo for the project, a description
near the top which hopefully doesn't use jargon, how to install it (including
prerequisites), how it's licensed and more.

